# Accurate Leo id



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Im not too sure what this guy is.
I was sold him as a giant jungle hypo het aptor.
He's clearly a big boy! Definately a jungle (look at his tail). Not so sure about hypo. Is he a reverse stripe? 
What exactly is aptor, and what is eclipse? You'll have to write your answers down as I've only got my iPhone. I can't keep checking leopard gecko wiki all the time!!

Many thanks. 
(he has just become a daddy by the way, mum was a hypo albino and baby looks to be albino )

Thanks, Ben


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm by no means the best person to answer this on here but I wouldn't have called him a jungle from his tail like you suggest, this is my jungle tremper albino;









I know not all jungles look the same and I have a very good chance at being wrong but I'd say yours is a reverse stripe, maybe hypo.

APTOR = Tremper albino patternless orange gecko, some/many are 100% het for the eclipse.

Eclipse= a genetically solid coloured eye usually black or red.

What's he weigh in at? He looks a little skinny :s


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Mujician said:


> image
> Im not too sure what this guy is.
> I was sold him as a giant jungle hypo het aptor.
> He's clearly a big boy! Definately a jungle (look at his tail). Not so sure about hypo. Is he a reverse stripe?
> ...


 
*Hiya,*
*I wouldn't know what morph your leo is, but he has some funky markings on him.*
*An RAPTOR is *
*R-Red eye (the Eclipse gene)*
*A-Albino*
*P-Patternless (this isn't murphys patternless it is reverse strpe patternless)*
*T-Tremper (the strain of albinism)*
*OR-ORange (line bred colour)*

*Hope this helps.*
*If your hatchling is albino you male must be het for it then, so maybe he is het for aptor....*

*Best wishes,*
*Laura.*


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Not hypo, no bands.
Not reverse stripe, the stripes the wrong way.

Without knowing lineage it could be a wide array of things.
Its either a red stripe out cross, or a jungle tangerine out cross project sibling. Or somewhere in between.
Simplest thing to call it though is a jungle!


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

How is the stripe the wrong way for a reverse stripe? Also, how do you know its jungle?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Striped tangerine: victory:, With a paradox blotch. Hypo very possible, Would have to see what babys you get.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

Bravo Gazz, at least one person on here knows what they're on about lol. :blush:

At op: what makes you think he's giant? How long and what weight is he?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks gaz. Not a jungle then? I thought it might be due to the tail.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mujician said:


> Thanks gaz. Not a jungle then? I thought it might be due to the tail.


It has a striped tail and a striped body, over all body and tail it's expressing a 99% stripe, 
The stripe flow is interrupted by the Paradox blotch, If it wasn't for that it would be a 100% stripe.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

My normal has a tail just like that so no, it's the tail that made me think it wasn't jungle rather than the body pattern.

I know I've asked like 3 times but how heavy/length of the gecko? It'll help determine the 'giant' part.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Probably a silly question but what's the difference between a stripe and a reverse stripe? Is stripe genetic? Recessive? Co-Dom?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mujician said:


> Probably a silly question but what's the difference between a stripe and a reverse stripe? Is stripe genetic? Recessive? Co-Dom?


Striped and Reverse striped are both Polygenic "Evolved from line breeding".

Striped, Darker on the sides, Lighter on the spine.


















Reverse striped, Darker on the spine, Lighter on the sides.
















Sometimes the center of the spine line is colored, But there still lighter on the sides.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Morwin Nerdbane said:


> How is the stripe the wrong way for a reverse stripe? Also, how do you know its jungle?


Gazz has just explained why it is not reverse stripe so no point reiterating that.
It also no matter the overall description is a jungle as well.
Broken banding on both the body and tail, in this case with the stripe.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

"It also no matter the overall description is a jungle as well.
Broken banding on both the body and tail, in this case with the stripe"

I totally get the stripe thing now but surely if all leos with broken band were jungle then all leo's would be jungle....apart from paternless ones ? This gecko isn't a jungle or hyper abberant (thanks for the lingo gazz :lol2 is it? A speckled tail doesn't mean it's jungle


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Morwin Nerdbane said:


> "It also no matter the overall description is a jungle as well.
> Broken banding on both the body and tail, in this case with the stripe"
> 
> I totally get the stripe thing now but surely if all leos with broken band were jungle then all leo's would be jungle....apart from paternless ones ? This gecko isn't a jungle or hyper abberant (thanks for the lingo gazz :lol2 is it? A speckled tail doesn't mean it's jungle


Normal body + Normal tail = Normal.
Normal body + Aberrant tail = Aberrant.
Normal body + Striped tail = Aberrant.
Aberrant body + Aberrant tail = Hyper aberrant.
Aberrant body + Striped tail = Hyper aberrant.
Striped body + Normal tail = Striped.
Striped body + Aberrant tail = Striped.
Striped body + Striped tail = "Good" Striped.
Reverse striped + Normal tail = Reverse striped.
Reverse striped + Aberrant tail = Reverse striped.
Reverse striped + striped tail = "Good" Reverse striped.

A washed out Reverse striped is a Patternless reverse striped.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Morwin Nerdbane said:


> "It also no matter the overall description is a jungle as well.
> Broken banding on both the body and tail, in this case with the stripe"
> 
> I totally get the stripe thing now but surely if all leos with broken band were jungle then all leo's would be jungle....apart from paternless ones ? This gecko isn't a jungle or hyper abberant (thanks for the lingo gazz :lol2 is it? A speckled tail doesn't mean it's jungle


Lol okay!
No offence meant to Gazz here, but your using "lingo" that's been made up and is only used by one person.
The two "names" you have used mean the same thing according to Gazz. So your last statement about the OP's geckos is innacurate.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

"The difference between an Aberrant and a Jungle is that Jungles have the body and tail pattern broken, Aberrants just have 1 of them broken." -Leo Wiki

So yes they are ever so slightly different but essentially they are much of a muchness.

"Normal body + Aberrant tail = Aberrant.
Normal body + Striped tail = Aberrant." -Gazz

So actually according to the definition from wiki Gazz is bang on. From what I'm understanding what most may refer to as 'jungle' Gazz calls 'hyper abberant' 

"Aberrant body + Aberrant tail = Hyper aberrant." - Gazz

^Still totally accurate. 

No offence Sam12345, Gazz is like crazy clever with this stuff so I'd take his word in a heartbeat


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Morwin Nerdbane said:


> "The difference between an Aberrant and a Jungle is that Jungles have the body and tail pattern broken, Aberrants just have 1 of them broken." -Leo Wiki
> 
> So yes they are ever so slightly different but essentially they are much of a muchness.
> 
> ...


Good for you!
Your still missing the point though.


----------



## Morwin Nerdbane (Apr 24, 2011)

Perhaps if you expressed your point a little better I wouldn't have missed it


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hyper aberrant and Jungle are the same thing.

Hyper aberrant is what they are, Jungle is the trade name.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I still think hes a stripe or even red stripe. I have commented on one of your other threads about him I think. Not hypo and can't tell if he is giant or het APTOR but he could be.


----------

